# Changed my Avatar



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Why? Because nobody would ever ban a soft warm fuzzy animal...:rulez:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

welcome back!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome back MM.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome back MM. Hasn't been the same without you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Somehow I just don't see it being you!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome back MM.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Glad to have you back.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome back, it seems the ban bug has been going around lately, kind of like the flu. Nice duck..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome back. Always heard when a dog gets to where he dont hunt..first step in fixing the problem is to change the dog's name. Guess a new avator works along the same lines..lol.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Happy to see you back. I have been banned from every forum I have been on. I don't see myself as being that terrible but you know the Internet folks are very reserved.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice to see you back, MM.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Nice to have you back MM


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah welcome back


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It appears you narrowly avoided Auntie's freezer. Good to see you back.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Welcome back MM



Camel923 said:


> It appears you narrowly avoided Auntie's freezer. Good to see you back.










Stripe and Spot were in the freezer, then they became dinner.


----------



## Rickity Plumber (Apr 10, 2015)

maine-marine said:


> why? Because nobody would ever ban a soft warm fuzzy animal...:rulez:


stop the presses!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome back.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, . . . uh-huh, . . . oh yeah, . . . welcome back.

Last time I got taken to the moderator's office, . . . I said something disparaging about *********. 

I guess political correctness is now the new rage in the moderator's corporate world view.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> It appears you narrowly avoided Auntie's freezer. Good to see you back.


Though, for a while there was this rumor that Auntie.........


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Though, for a while there was this rumor that Auntie.........


Hasn't anyone ever told you that spreading rumors is bad? This board deals in fact only


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My monkey agrees.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Chicken Little. It fits.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Yep, . . . uh-huh, . . . oh yeah, . . . welcome back.
> 
> Last time I got taken to the moderator's office, . . . I said something disparaging about *********.
> 
> ...


If I get bounced I will not be back.
Anything that I say on a political basis needs to be said, we are in a crisis.
Others who feel the same way need to know they are not alone, and our numbers are growing.
Those who would/will bounce me would prefer PC to the dangers facing us as a nation.
I guess it is all about the sponsors.
People have been axed for nothing reasons as far as I am concerned..

ANYWAYS, JUST IN CASE, HAS BEEN GOOD INTERACTING WITH MOST OF YOU.
HOPE I HAVE GIVEN OUT SOME USEFULL INFORMATION AND INSIGHT BASED ON MY LIFE'S EXPERIENCES.
KEEP ON PREPPING, LET NO ONE FALL UNDER THE FEMA BOOT.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Welcome back !!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Socom your contributions have and will continue to be worthwhile.. Willie one of my favorite sayings is, if tt looks lime a duck, it walks like a duck, then it sure as heck isn't.......


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bring back the original avatar MM. It actually looks cool.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Yep, . . . uh-huh, . . . oh yeah, . . . welcome back.
> 
> Last time I got taken to the moderator's office, . . . I said something disparaging about *********.
> 
> ...


If they are kicking us off for attacking ISIS and Al-Qaida type radical Muslims than I'm out of here. I can live with Muslims who support America. To hell with radical Muslims who believe that killing us is the way to their 77 virgins.
I hope their 77 virgins have the clap.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

welcome back!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Birds come from eggs... A traditionally pagan symbol of fertility and birth. Did you change your religion with your avatar? I mean it's a step up from the allegorical servant of Satan you used to have. 

Just poking, don't blow a fuse.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Birds come from eggs... A traditionally pagan symbol of fertility and birth. Did you change your religion with your avatar? I mean it's a step up from the allegorical servant of Satan you used to have.
> 
> Just poking, don't blow a fuse.


No, but I like the way you process things


----------

